# Rotor Cranks & Q-Rings



## pivo (Sep 9, 2011)

Does anybody have any thoughts/experiences (good or bad) on Rotor cranks or Q-Rings?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Not so much of a new thread but I figure I'd update my experience.
I have a Q-Ring for climbing. Whether it's good or not has totally been up in the air for me as of late. 
Been using it on and off (mostly on) since Oct 2010. 
Some things I note:
-shifting with my setup was never a problem. Was just as good as running two normal rings.
-there's this "concentrated" feeling of stress because by design there's one major point where the leg force is invested. In long stretches of riding, you can't do much to alternate muscle groups because that heavy point will always be in the same place.
-also, I could never get my way with an OCP setting that'd work great both with sitting and standing. Either I felt like the pedaling wasn't responsive enough while sitting (OCP 4),or the stroke felt too heavy for a 39t chainring when standing (OCP 3).
-But on the positive side, I definitely felt the ease of passing through dead zone of the stroke. A round chainring in comparison delivers this lagging sensation in comparison no matter how smooth you are.

You might like it, you might not. On paper the idea made sense to me and I thought it did translate in reality. It's just that the presumed flaws in my mind also translated.


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

Ventruck said:


> Not so much of a new thread but I figure I'd update my experience.
> I have a Q-Ring for climbing. Whether it's good or not has totally been up in the air for me as of late.
> Been using it on and off (mostly on) since Oct 2010.
> Some things I note:
> ...


Ventruck, your review is about the most objective one I've ever read. I have considered trying Q rings on and off for some time, but it seems most people haven't been able to offer unbiased report. I appreciate your candid review. Even though there might be some products that can help out cycling efficiency, they are usually not without some drawbacks. It just goes to show that there are no free lunches.


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

I have Rotor cranks with round chainrings.

Easily as stiff as any offering from the big 3...probably stiffer...
Light, but just about the same as the top offerings from the big 3. Mine weigh 665g with 52/39 rings.
Easy install. Very D/A like. 
Fits std. Shimano outboard BB, which was nice as I didn't feel like dropping $ on a new BB.

If you look hard enough, you can find a swinging deal on them.


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

I've been running Q rings (52/36) with my Campy 11 (with FSA crank) for one year now. The front shifting is not quite as precise compared to the standard Campy crank/drivetrain but its fine. Whether it helps with power, not sure but probably not.

The Q rings work for my knees so I'm staying with them.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

I got myself the Q-rings in order to see if it would ease my knee problem. I don't have a PCL in my right knee and my ACL is stretched (both hockey injury). So my problem is with the "scraping" motion on the 12 o-clock and 6 o-clock position.
My setup is 11 speed Campy compact (yeah, I know.... I need all the help I can get) running on a 10 speed Record. The setup shifts just as well as the OEM rings using the newest Q-rings.
When I first put on the rings; it wasn't an "ah-ha" moment. In fact it was so subtle that I didn't know any difference between OEM and the Q.
I've been using these for about 6 month and have become in tune with how the rings work. In essence; in the power stroke portion of the rings; it feels like the regular rings. I've got mine set up in position "3" and this allows the crank/pedal to speed through my tough range. This speeding past the 6 and 12 o-clock position making it "feel" easier providing some relief for my knees.
I do feel the benefit myself (even if it's minor) and so I have ordered a set for my mtb crank. 
I think that your decision on getting them or not will depend on what you expect the Q-rings to do for you.....


----------



## dnc (Feb 8, 2003)

Using rotorcranks means when the lower pedal is at 6 o'c, the upper pedal is already one third of the way between 12 and 1 o'c. This is supposed to enable you to start your down stroke earlier but the problem with that is, the earlier you start your downward force, the more of that pedal force is lost due to reduced tangential effect. The fact is, with the right technique and normal cranks, it's possible to start your power stroke at 11 o'c and apply maximal crank torque at 12, 1, 2 and 3 o'c. The problem is not caused by standard cranks and chainring, it's the natural pedaling style that is responsible for that dead spot sector between 11 and 1 o'c.


----------



## rider888 (Jul 3, 2013)

hi! hope you can help me. i was planning on rotor cranks with round rings. i have ultegra cranks they flex and make creaking noise:mad5:. tried everything to get rid of the noise and creaking. maybe these cranks would be stiffer and quiet. i am 175pound rider. would this be a good choice?


----------



## pivo (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm a little over 200 pounds and don't have any noise issues with my Rotor cranks/q-rings. Are you sure it's your cranks? What frame are you riding? Have you checked your bottom bottom bracket?


----------



## rider888 (Jul 3, 2013)

hi! thanks for replying! yes im sure its not the bb thats creaking. its still new. and greased it pretty much. also not the seatpost, cogs, pedals etc. hoping to switch to rotors soon! i have a seven axiom s frame.


----------

